# new to the area



## tac_driver (Oct 18, 2009)

Competition shooter new to the high point nc area, experienced reloader looking for other competitors to find out where i can chronograph test loads. pistol 9MM, .38 spl and 45ACP.


----------



## Joey (Dec 7, 2009)

*Welcome....from HP as well*

TAC,

I realize this is rather late in my welcome, but nevertheless, I wanted to say hello.. I also live in High Point, NC, but have to admit I am very NEW to handguns. I've gone to Calibers a few times, and I really like their setup.. very knowledgeable people, etc. I would imagine you could find a few people that competively shoot as well. Good Luck..maybe I'll see you around..

Joey


----------

